# Amplificador tecton-MK2 1000W



## LeoO21 (Ago 3, 2009)

hola a todos quisiera saber como se calibra el potenciómetro que tiene este amplificador…  
si alguien me desea ayudar por favor...  
desde ya gracias  

©-LeO-®


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola Leo, bienvenido al foro.

Ese pote (el de 5kΩ entre las bases de los BD139y 140) regula la corriente de reposo.
Tenés que acomodarlo para tener 70mA circulando por los MOSFET con la entrada conectada a tierra. Para eso medís la caída en una de las resistencias de 0Ω1 y usás la Ley de Ohm: V=I*R.

V lo vas a poder medir, R la conocés (0Ω1), e I tiene que ser 70mA.
A calcular nomás.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 4, 2009)

LeoO21 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos quisiera saber como se calibra el potenciómetro que tiene este amplificador…
> si alguien me desea ayudar por favor...
> desde ya gracias    LeO-®



 Hola leo, se nota que tienes interes en armarte  este amplificador, sin embargo te recomiendo que comiences aprendiendo a aparear mosfet, o comprarlos ya medidos, por que es diferente un amplificador a transistores BJTs que a Mosfets (Excluyendo los diseños de una sola pareja), especialmente los IRFP que vas a emplear (imaginate comprar 20 transistores IRFP240 para escoger los seis mas parecidos y hacer lo mismo con el IRFP9240), te lo menciono por que cuando quise vender  amplificador con esos mosfet afronte ese problema con el primero que arme ( no aparee y en la  primera prueba de sonido este quemo,claro que funciono unas seis horas), así que si estas en condiciones de afrontar la construccion de este amplificador te apoyare en mi medida.






Etolipoz
----------


----------



## palomo (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola amigo zopilote me interesa tu forma de medir los irfp y me pregunto si el dibujo que colocaste es la forma que ocupas para aparearlos, y si es asi de que valor es la resistencia que pones, ya que nunca esta de mas tener estos datos. 

Saludos


----------



## Estampida (Ago 8, 2009)

palomo dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo zopilote me interesa tu forma de medir los irfp y me pregunto si el dibujo que colocaste es la forma que ocupas para aparearlos, y si es asi de que valor es la resistencia que pones, ya que nunca esta de mas tener estos datos.
> 
> Saludos



Hola palomo, bienvenido al foro, en  cuanto coloques tus dudas trata de dirigirla a todos (sin nombre), eso para que varios se interecen en darte respuesta.
 Como soy impertinente y metiche, te dire que como emparejar mosfet (matching mosfet), y por que de eso, pues el mosfet es una resistencia variable y si quieres colocar varios en paralelo, estos tienen que ser muy similares, o el que tenga menos resistencia trabajara mas en vez de todo el connjunto y se destruirá.  Por eso el de emparejar los mosfet, y la resistencia que mencionas esta aqui y no es la unica sino pregunta a San Google, arma el circuito, coloca la resistencia de 150 ohmios y energiza con 15v, luego con el multimetro mide la tension en el mosfet como indica la figura anterior, pega en el mosfet el voltaje luego de varias mediciones busca los iguales o mas cercanos (tolerancia de menos de 100mV)

bye.

Muchos temen a los mosfet y fet, y al que le interesa le creen extraterrestre.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 8, 2009)

palomo dijo:
			
		

> De que valor es la resistencia que pones, ya que nunca esta de mas tener estos datos.
> 
> Saludos



La resistencia es de 150R 1/2W o 1W, lo que te recomiendo es que conserves la resistencia si es de tolerancia de 5% para otras mediciones, puedes colocar otras de 220R o mayores, colocas un autoadhesible al mosfet y a medir su VGS y anotarlo.
 Mientras más mediciones tengas mejor posibilidad de armar potencias de mas de seis pares. Y no solo se limita al IRFP240 lo puedes hacer con cualquier mosfet. Es un pequeño tip que viene incluido  en el PDF de las potencias de A.E Holton. 


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## juanma (Dic 15, 2009)

Estampida dijo:


> Hola palomo, bienvenido al foro...


Estampida, Palomo es *2 años* mas antiguo que vos en el foro 



Estampida dijo:


> Muchos temen a los mosfet y fet, y al que le interesa le creen extraterrestre.


No, solamente que los transistores son mucho mas faciles de conseguir y mas _tolerables_ a un manejo inapropiado, pero para cualquier DIYer, los MOSFET son el paso obligado luego de probar con transistores.

Saludos


----------

